# Thumping for no apparent reason?



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

I set up a tub of dirt for Honey in a corner of my room, which I usually do at least one night a week. (That way it doesn't get old for him). I bought a couple of carpet squares today for really cheap, which he seemed to enjoy chewing/digging at, as well. Like usual, he was having fun, running around at random and throwing a couple binkies in, as well. Then he jumped up on my bed and layed down, which he does every night for awhile. I think he knows that I'll go sit and pet him for a good half hour when he's up there, too, before he goes back in his pen for the night and gets his bedtime treat.

I was at my computer, also per usual, and he was on my bed. Suddenly, I heard the tell-tale "thump" of an unhappy rabbit. The only other times I've ever heard him do it was the time my cat jumped up on the bed and took him by surprise (she ran out of the room as soon as he freaked out--she's terrified of him to begin with ), and a couple of other times when there was a noise he didn't like. But it was perfectly quiet tonight, and there was nothing I could see that would have upset him.

I turned around, and he was just sitting by my pillows looking at me. I went over to him and he instantly laid down with his head on his paws for a pet. All I could think of was that it was like he was saying "Pet me, human slave." Can a thump be a call for attention? Like he was upset I wasn't paying attention to him? He lays on my bed quite often, and it's not like I _always_ pet him when he goes up there. But it's really the only reason I can think of him thumping at that point in time.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rabbits have much more sensative hearing then us, he could have heard something outside which you didnt, and your attention comforted him

or he could simply have been bossing you around :lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is he castrated?

Ive noticed in some of my buns over the years that many have thumped like mad up until they were spayed/neutered, then rarely after that.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Is he castrated?
> 
> Ive noticed in some of my buns over the years that many have thumped like mad up until they were spayed/neutered, then rarely after that.


He's got an appointment to be fixed on Thursday  Hopefully then he'll start using his litterbox correctly instead of just going all over the cage, lol. He's never gone anywhere outside of the cage, though, which I'm thankful for.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Rini thumps all the time when I am trying to put her back upstairs and gives me the run around but I have been sat doing nothing and shes thumped her foot a couple times and I've been like "What!?" and she also had a mad run around the house and while she's been running going bonkers shes thumped her foot... for no reason... as if she was over excited, in mid run too.


----------

